# Biscayne Bay Ramp?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm looking at fishing Biscayne Bay this Friday & Saturday with a friend from Ft Lauderdale.

I found three ramps via Google: Crandon Marina @ Key Biscayne, Blackpoint @ South Miami and Bayfront at Homestead.

Research shows Blackpoint is a nightmare so now its between Bayfront and Crandon.

Considering I have a 16' flats boat and intend to fly fish for bones which ramp would you guys recommend my using?


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bayfront is nice, we usually fish out of there. Crandon has been closed lately, not sure if it opened up yet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.miamidade.gov/parks/parks/crandon_marina.asp

Weekdays, Matheson is nice, easy run to Stiltsville and the Raggeds.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Homestead Bayfront is the best choice.


----------

